# Rat Rack Tubs (Concrete Mixing Tubs) Where Have they Gone??



## toximac (Oct 14, 2009)

I've been to 5 different hardware stores, 3 bunnings, 2 mitre10, and Cannot find Black Concrete mixing tubs for my rat rack...

I've been to thornleigh, dural, parramatta, any ones I can see around north west Sydney, and found NOTHING...

I didn't make it properly so I can only hold adult rats in it, the small rats have bitten holes in them and I need to replace them.
Does anyone Know where they have gone? 

Or if there is some kind of replacement...I may have to build another rack if the supplier has stopped...??? Let me know if you know anywhere in the last 2 weeks that has sold them in NSW/sydney area please...


----------



## Surfcop24 (Oct 14, 2009)

I went to several Bunnings stores up near Brisbane....

I was advised they were a once off special buy, and they may never get them in again....

Probably same deal down there...


----------



## andyh (Oct 14, 2009)

yep same story here in Adelaide


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 14, 2009)

Surfcop24 said:


> I went to several Bunnings stores up near Brisbane....
> 
> I was advised they were a once off special buy, and they may never get them in again....
> 
> Probably same deal down there...


Been told the same thing.
But if enough of us ask at the service desk...


----------



## chondrogreen (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive got a few as I bought a heap.
Doubt I will use them though so PM me if interested


----------



## swaddo (Oct 14, 2009)

that pic looks familiar 

try near the concrete. they weren't a special buy when i got them. BTW, none of the assistants in the shop i got these from even knew they had them.


----------



## toximac (Oct 16, 2009)

In all the places we have asked they knew what we were talking about, even told us where they used to be, I think they have stopped stocking them for whatever reason.


----------



## toximac (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if a bunnings or some other business is restocking them?


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 22, 2010)

We have also been trying to hunt them down! cant seem to find them anywhere!


----------



## chondrogreen (Mar 22, 2010)

Im glad I stocked up (I bought out the entire stock from Prospect)
Still got a fair few left and have built several racks & sold a heap.


----------



## toximac (Mar 23, 2010)

we stocked up on 10 l, but running out fast lol need rat rack tubs desperatley


----------



## chondrogreen (Mar 23, 2010)

I am in need of woodies if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## toximac (Mar 23, 2010)

chondrogreen said:


> I am in need of woodies if anyone wants to trade.



how many tubs you have?


----------



## chondrogreen (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure mate. I have used a heap & sold a heap but I know I have some left.
Have to check my garage out (will get out there tomorrow and move the 2 tons of crap out the way lol)


----------



## Sel (Mar 23, 2010)

I can look at Tuggerah for you tomorrow honeybunch


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 23, 2010)

will go check my lcocal bunnings tomorrow... i was planning to make another 40 of these... hrmmm bugger


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to Hijack your thread, but does anyone have the link to cutting measurements for this rack. I got 4 tubs the other day and need to make this rack this weekend.


----------



## deebo (Mar 23, 2010)

I know in brisbane that not all bunnings stock them so maybe just do some ringing around other branches and you might find them.


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 23, 2010)

i buy mine from bunnings KOTARA in NEWCASTLE, they had heaps a fortnight ago..


----------



## leighroyaus (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone know if anywhere still has them? im desperate for some?
rats have eaten holes in 2 of mine...
and im overloaded on rats!


----------



## kupper (Sep 12, 2010)

there are heaps being ordering in by buntings now ... take the sticker off the tub down there and get them backordered 

I just bought 60 of them just to be sure


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is some sites from the land of weekly gun massacres that sell them.
If anyone does buy from here please post on APS the shipping costs, time to delivery and any other hassles
MacCourt All-Purpose Tub, 26" x 20" x 6" # AT2606 by Maccourt Products 
Mixing Tubs -Tuff Stuff Products


----------



## leighroyaus (Sep 12, 2010)

kupper, i dont have any stickers left on em  they are all washed off... do you know when they will be getting them in ? are all the stores getting them?


----------



## kupper (Sep 12, 2010)

if you pop down to macedon riddles creek area I am sure i can spare a few for you


----------



## leighroyaus (Sep 12, 2010)

ah. im about 6hrs from there  ill go see my bunnings up here in mildura tomorrow


----------



## jacorin (Sep 13, 2010)

i've got 7 of these tubs sitting up in my back shed..all brand new.... doing nothing with them.... it was probly one of those one off orders that bunnings get in now and again...just like they did with the 6 burner flat plate bbq's... i went to buy one of those and they got rid of them...damnnit


----------



## leighroyaus (Sep 13, 2010)

what was insanly lucky, i went down to bunnings again to see if htey can order them from another store.
got on my hands and knees looked under the shelves
found 10 of them stuffed right up the back covered in dirt, theyt didnt even know they where there.
but if anyone has any spares they would like to sell i would be keen to buy.


----------



## jacorin (Sep 15, 2010)

$10 ea for the 7 ( i think) if anyone wants to come pick them up.... otherwise i'll just leave them up in the shed


----------

